# 12V Kodi Box



## Catchedicam (Jan 27, 2017)

I currently use a Mac Mini as a media server in the MH, but have been thinking of getting a Kodi box to do the same thing, the issue with the Mac Mini is that its only 230V so needs to be used via the inverter, this is obviously power hungry. Does anyone else use a Kodi box as a media platform and have you found a 12v/5v version that does not need 230V input, I can't seem to identify one. cheers


----------



## chippythewiz (Jan 27, 2017)

*Raspberry Pi*



Catchedicam said:


> I currently use a Mac Mini as a media server in the MH, but have been thinking of getting a Kodi box to do the same thing, the issue with the Mac Mini is that its only 230V so needs to be used via the inverter, this is obviously power hungry. Does anyone else use a Kodi box as a media platform and have you found a 12v/5v version that does not need 230V input, I can't seem to identify one. cheers



A Raspberry Pi with case and an IR remote would fit your bill, just needs 5v at about 1amp.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 27, 2017)

Or could you not just install Kodi on your Fire Stick, the one you can plug into your 12 volt TV ?


----------



## torwood (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a Cyclone Primus V2 with a 2TB HDD, I use this and have a large number of movies and tv series stored on it.  It takes 12 volts and I run out direct from the battery without any issues.


----------



## bazzybabes (Jan 27, 2017)

torwood said:


> I have a Cyclone Primus V2 with a 2TB HDD, I use this and have a large number of movies and tv series stored on it.  It takes 12 volts and I run out direct from the battery without any issues.



I have Sumvision Cyclone Android X4 Bluetooth, around £32 from Amazon, also connected 1gb hard drive full of films etc, and can highly recommend it. Fed off 5volt usb in motorhome, or off tv. NO MAINS.

Comes complete with Kodi app.

Cyclone X4 Bluetooth Media player

Barry


----------



## Catchedicam (Jan 27, 2017)

Ed on Tour said:


> Or could you not just install Kodi on your Fire Stick, the one you can plug into your 12 volt TV ?



Thanks but the fire stick could not work as a media server, and the fire tv is still 230v


----------



## Catchedicam (Jan 27, 2017)

*Many thanks*

lots of food for thought the cyclone X4 Bluetooth looks like it would do the job nicely. I will look at the reviews in detail just to ensure compatibility.
many thanks
John :dog:


----------



## add2much (Jan 27, 2017)

I have Kodi installed on my phone, along with unlimited data, I just connect to TV, .. Happy days


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jan 27, 2017)

add2much said:


> I have Kodi installed on my phone, along with unlimited data, I just connect to TV, .. Happy days



Same here, I have it on my phone, tablet, laptop and desktop, how do you connect it to your TV.


----------



## robcad1972 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have Kodi on my Galaxy S7 on unlimited data, have it connected to tv via a google chromecast.


----------



## robcad1972 (Jan 28, 2017)

Catchedicam said:


> Thanks but the fire stick could not work as a media server, and the fire tv is still 230v



The firestick is powered off the tv USB 5v, what do you mean by media server? You can install PLEX onto a firestick.


----------



## add2much (Jan 29, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Same here, I have it on my phone, tablet, laptop and desktop, how do you connect it to your TV.



I have the Kodi installed on an old Samsung S3 which has HDMI support, 
Connecting is easy - just use this adapter MHL Mirco USB to HDMI HDTV Adapter Cable for Samsung Galaxy S3/S4 SIII/IV i9300/i9500 Note II N7100 support 7.1 Digital Surround Sound: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Private (Jan 29, 2017)

*Rpi*



chippythewiz said:


> A Raspberry Pi with case and an IR remote would fit your bill, just needs 5v at about 1amp.



I second this. Kodi Remote app will allow you to use your 'phone as a remote too.
OSMC is a very good version of Kodi to try.

You also have a multitude of other uses available from the same device as it is a PC but with a very low power requirement.

OSMC


----------



## Catchedicam (Jan 30, 2017)

*media server*



robcad1972 said:


> The firestick is powered off the tv USB 5v, what do you mean by media server? You can install PLEX onto a firestick.



Sorry for not being clear, by 'media server' I mean the hardware, not the software, I have around 6TB of films, tv series music etc on HDD's I currently use a Mac Mini to power these, and to stream direct to to TV and sound bar via HDMI. The Mac Mini is only capable of being powered by 230V and is the only thing that I need an inverter for, so an android box running from a 12v source and will still do the same job and I can get rid of the inefficient inverter. A fire stick does not do the same job, I don't need it for TV I have an 85cm satellite system for that whilst in the UK down to the border with Spain, but some TV would be useful once into Spain, where I lose Astra, so having a kodi box, gives the flexibility to add whatever I need, where ever I go.
Thanks :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jan 30, 2017)

Catchedicam said:


> Thanks but the fire stick could not work as a media server, and the fire tv is still 230v


  Yes but it is a low voltage dc that goes into fire stick or indeed fire tv box so any suitable transformer should get 12dc to the required dc voltage - I think it is 5v but not sure.

As a side with Kodi...I have heard that the Ares program then pulse build is pretty awesome.  If you get unlimited wifi then also say goodbye to your aerial or sat dish, as it can stream freeview/sky tv apparently.......!


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 30, 2017)

You can get a WDTV box with a 1tb hard drive that runs on 12v.
Hook it up via HDMI to your TV.
It plays all movie formats.


----------



## hulio (Jan 31, 2017)

Great thread a lot of food for thought thanks to all involved 
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 31, 2017)

*Lot's of choices but I don't think the Amazon Firestick is one of them*



MidAgeTraveller said:


> Yes but it is a low voltage dc that goes into fire stick or indeed fire tv box so any suitable transformer should get 12dc to the required dc voltage - I think it is 5v but not sure.



I believe the OP wants to connect external USB HDDs to watch the content on them and I'm not aware of any way to connect these to a Firestick, please correct me if I'm wrong. This Android Mini PC however can use external USB storage devices and can be purchased here for £79.99 There's also an Ubuntu Linux version or you could just go for a Windows 10 Mini PC, All these are 5v DC.
If you go with the Raspberry Pi I would buy a pre-loaded SD Card, it can save time and headaches  One of the Cyclone boxes mentioned in previous posts would probably be cheaper but if you want more choice and control then the Raspberry Pi would be better IMO.



mossypossy said:


> You can get a WDTV box with a 1tb hard drive that runs on 12v.
> Hook it up via HDMI to your TV.
> It plays all movie formats.


 The WDTV media box will work but uses it's own interface to play content and as far as I know you can't install Kodi so if you want Kodi then the WDTV box would be of no use, but I maybe wrong.

Regards,
Del


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 31, 2017)

Surely Kodi on the move would suck up your bandwidth?
If you already have oodles of films etc on your hard drive then why bother with Kodi at all.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 31, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Surely Kodi on the move would suck up your bandwidth?
> If you already have oodles of films etc on your hard drive then why bother with Kodi at all.



Because Kodi organises everything for you, if you're watching a TV series it reminds you which episodes you've watched etc. Kodi isn't meant to be used for watching streamed (usually illegal) content. I've got a WDTV box and if it does what you want then it's a great way to watch your media. I just wanted more than it could offer and as I boot to Kodi on my home theatre I'm used to it, it offers a great deal of customisation you can even use it to access other programes etc. 

Regards,
Del


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh so it does.
Have it on my tablet and just tried it out on my NAS box.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 31, 2017)

just load onto mem stick and I plug that in do have a mem stick with a micro usb that can download stuff onto phone then transfer to stick then  plug it into tv  as it has micro usb and standard usb socket on the stick  tdk stick if iwi's to snap off the adapter I could use it with any stick or you could get a otg cable with the adapters built on it


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm a little confused about this.

My mate was telling me today, that he has bought a Kodi box. With this, he can stream free movies, Sky movies, Sky sports, TV programs etc. etc.

I believe the legality of this is dubious, but not set in stone.

He tells me that this is a physical box, not an app. Is this related to the app? and can anybody give a brief overview as I had never heard of it?


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 3, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I'm a little confused about this.
> 
> My mate was telling me today, that he has bought a Kodi box. With this, he can stream free movies, Sky movies, Sky sports, TV programs etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Yes it's a physical box that runs Android and connects via HDMI and although Kodi doesn't stream illegal content there are addon apps that can be installed to do this. When you say "but not set in stone" I think you'll find as far as the movie makers and Sky are concerned it is set in stone lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## add2much (Feb 4, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Kodi doesn't stream illegal content there are addon apps that can be installed to do this. When you say "but not set in stone" I think you'll find as far as the movie makers and Sky are concerned it is set in stone lol



Who's committing the crime - the person supplying the illegal content, or the one watching it :idea: 
see : Is Kodi legal? - Feature - PC Advisor


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 4, 2017)

add2much said:


> Who's committing the crime - the person supplying the illegal content, or the one watching it :idea:
> see : Is Kodi legal? - Feature - PC Advisor



Problem is it isn't the European Law that's cracking down, it's the movie industry along with the FBI that's doing the crackdown, the FBI have closed down loads of illegal streaming sites recently. Any how the European law is hypocritical as they are ones telling ISPs to block sites, even sites that only link to content and don't actually host any files, sites that are still freely available in the USA but not in Europe. So if it's not illegal to watch it why are we not allowed to visit sites telling us where we can watch it?

Regards,
Del


----------

